
Wood to Oil (1977) - hedora
http://www.journeytoforever.org/biofuel_library/wood_to_oil.html
======
ohiovr
[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pyrolysis_oil](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pyrolysis_oil)

(another angle)

But is the oil good enough to be used for fuel? We can already burn wood but
the hope is the oil could be made into diesel.

Then there is this old stand by:

[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fischer–Tropsch_process](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fischer–Tropsch_process)

It is actually possible to run otto cycle with wood directly

[https://www.hemmings.com/blog/2017/01/22/from-gasoline-to-
ga...](https://www.hemmings.com/blog/2017/01/22/from-gasoline-to-gasification-
or-why-we-dont-power-cars-with-wood-today/)

Syn gas or coal gas was a big deal before electric lighting. Turns out syn gas
is still used today in chemical manufacturing.

